# Underwater Connection 26th Anniversary Sale



## UWC Kayak (Nov 24, 2014)

Drawing TODAY for a free intro to SUP lesson and a free beginners kayak class but the big one at *2 PM today we are drawing for a trip to Cozumel!! *

Not great kayaking but a great SUP destination in winter. Most kayaking and SUP gear is deeply discounted today and tomorrow. Ask for me when you come in and I'll show you around.


----------

